# Local Ginger beers and Cook's Nips mini crock



## deenodean (Sep 13, 2012)

Added these to my collection. I suspect the Cook's nips is British or Scottish.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 15, 2012)

Hey Daniel,

 I quite admire the 2 Gingers, especially the "Most Excellent" Bigelow. I've got suspicion on the "Cook's Nips."

 I did a bit of looking around and found several for sale, but no background information.

 This one caught my eye and raised the suspicion level:








From.

 The form looks kinda like a squat blacking. The transfer bothers me too. I've no doubt it's likely British, but I think a 2nd half of the 20th Century kitchen accessory. Just my long distance thoughts on that item.


----------



## deenodean (Sep 16, 2012)

You did it again Mr. Surf, thanks for the info!! []...I looked for Cook's Nips but could not find anything, although I thought it was British. 
 I am now looking for a blue top Nash & McAllister, but they command a hefty price tag..[]


----------

